# A Rabbit Hunting  " We Did Go" ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 12, 2009)

When a Coon Hunter, ask you if you want to go Rabbit Hunting, You better Go!

Last year a Good Friend, Joey Bennet ask me if I wanted to go Rabbit Hunting with him and another Coon Hunter, Ben Coggins.  Why, Sure this time of year, December here in N.E.Ga. you just don't get out, Hooping and Shouting, Running through the woods, after a pack off, 8 or 10 Beagle hounds!  As early in the mornings, It's Quiet time, The Deer Hunters, are way up in the top of these pines, looking around for a deer!

Well, I'm thinking if it's a trick,  Halloween done come and gone, so these old boys must be serious. When we going rabbit hunting, Joey I ask?

How about this coming Friday, the 11th. you still have some them little Beagle hounds?  I said sure do, but you being a Big Coon Hunter, was thinking you was going to take that Walker hound?  He just grin, and said that Walker Better Not Run No Rabbit !!

So I get my Chauffer, Old "Doc" and we meet up at a good eating place, somewhere in N.E. Ga. after breakfast and a drive to a place, I never been too in my life, and I have live here in these parts, all my life, swear this was my first time ever up in this part of Ga.  Mighty fine looking place, so we turn the hounds our pretty early, I had some of my old hounds, that were not wearing S.C. Pretty Boy Floyd, Flirt & Whistling Dixie. Now there was three very young hounds, Dolly, Tony, Fenny Bob, never been shoot around many times, then I had Jeb, Hambone & Blaze.

One of the best looking Swamps, I ever seen in my life, but with all this rain she was full and running over!! I would say less than 10 minutes , out of the dog box "Doc" starts to calling the hounds, as he just jumped a Swamper, he said was bigger than the Beagles!!

I was very disappointed, my hounds just didn't run those swampers at all! In fact they did the worst I have seen them in many day??  I suppose these rabbits were taking too the water, even though it was 20 degrees, they were gone, and not a race for an hour or so. Ben said lets go to a differant part of the swamp not so much water, Bingo!!

Next two rabbits both ran well and them Coon hunters, both took a pair of Swampers, fully Grown !!

Then they wanted to move, to some cotton tails. They had two rabbit running at a time for the remainder of the morning, and after Ben had took a couple more cotton tails, and Joey shoot at least one cotton tail, with his double 20, we called  it a day. I never shoot my 410, and Doc just plain got Skunked!!

So Boys, if some old Coon Hunters ever ask you "Want Go Rabbit Hunting"  take my advise and take them Up, you will never regreat it.

Keep Looking Up!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 12, 2009)

Man those are some ugly fellows...You tell them I said so...

Small world....I have been friends with those two ole boys for 15 years or more...Haven't seen them in a while....Joey actually got me the job that im at now (13 years there) and Ben worked there too when I started...

Tell them ole suckers I said hey.....

nice hunt!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 12, 2009)

*Coon Hunters~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

Well, good to know that you have the Pleasure of hunting with that pair!

Top Shelf, Boys boys right There!

I will be hinting around about getting back with them for another Wild Hare hunt, and soon!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 13, 2009)

Pa. Miller Family, this is the ONE!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## oakhill (Dec 13, 2009)

Personally, I like the blueticks.  I think I have heard Daddy Rabbit say he would never have any of those ugly bluetick dogs.  lol
Somedays, though, those redticks can make those blueticks sweat and make them see RED!!!


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 13, 2009)

*Daddy Rabbit let JEB see his children!!!*

D.R. please let  Jeb , though he's outnumbered, see the FIRE he's produced in his childre and kin-Blues!!!!!!


----------



## creekbender (Dec 13, 2009)

D.R looks like ya'll had a blast , i cant wait to hear them dogs run !


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks like a great hunt!!


----------



## george hancox (Dec 14, 2009)

thats some good looking dogs I'll bet they can sing in the rain.


----------



## coggins (Dec 15, 2009)

D.R. and Doc were a pleasure to hunt with, and the dogs did better than he's giving them credit for.  Had a great time and we'll do it again soon.  As for Arrow3, as I remember it you'll not be bringing any blue ribbons home from the county fair either! Good to see ya'll are still kicking down that way though, look us up sometime and tell everyone in the press shop me and Joey send our best.


----------



## fredw (Dec 15, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit, I sure do enjoy the pictures of your beagles and the tailgate shots.  Go get them.....


----------



## team bdc6 (Dec 15, 2009)

what kind of dogs


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 15, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

The two blue ticks, on the right are Father and Daughter. Oak Hill Blue ticks, from Ky. I am the owners, off all these hounds. 

The other Red hounds, are Weir Creek, Lilly Creek, Radar & My Back yard breeding, which I call Daddy Rabbit Stock.

We strive to breed, hard hunting, trash free, line control hounds with good foot speed.

Here is a link too my web sight, that was made for me, by Sally Iff Oakhills, in Ky.

http://www.oakhillblueticks.com/daddyrabbitindex.html


----------



## oakhill (Dec 15, 2009)

Now that is one nice web site, DR!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 16, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

Sally if you think that web sight is Cool, you should, see the little Lady that built that Web Sight for me!!  Knock out!!

Hay, want too see a photo of "Daddy Rabbit's Tony"  well, he is the nice  looking pup, setting next too "Jeb" in the above three photo's! Will be able too see he has on a yellow collar, 2nd. photo.  B. J. just bought his litter mate, a female.

Thanks a Bunch!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 18, 2009)

*Hambone~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

Jody Parks, that is Hambone drinking water, your pups Sir.
D.R.


----------



## lone cedar farm (Dec 18, 2009)

DR, tell sally and Bev hello for me they are some awesome people!
Came by your place several years ago and met you when i was up in that area. I raised weircreeks for many years thru the late 80's and 90's and sure miss those canecutter hunts. Do you still visit the espo site?


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 24, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

Here is Wishing Everyone a Merry Christmas, and Happy New Year from, The Daddy Rabbit Kennels !!

Keep looking Up
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 1, 2010)

*Fire In Their Eyes!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~>*

I can't let this one Go, without  Everyone seeing,  that pack of Blue Ticks, With the Fire In Their Eyes!!

Just think I know the fellow that is the Breeder of Two (2) of them  Famous Hounds!!

May be hunting with the the little Lady, that is the breeder of the others?  Next Year, Yep, Tomorrow at day light!!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`>>


----------



## canepatch (Jan 1, 2010)

Daddy Rabbit:  I believe the tri's have extinguished the fiery eyes, as the Preacher would not come to the "proveing grounds" today.  By the way, if you need more dog power in the next few days just let me know, as I've got one dog leased out to the bethel preacher to train his pup with and she could be available on a short-call basis.  Good luck with your hunts and Happy New Year to you and the family!


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 1, 2010)

CanePatch what TIME in the morning????


----------

